# A reaction that produce CuSO4 from CuCl2



## Geld Konig (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Is there a simple chemical reaction to produce CuSO4 from AR exaust solution? If I use a sulphate salt like Na2SO4, into CuCl2, this give me the product CuSO4 and NaCl? How "pick out" this NaCl out from produced solution? These CuSO4 should used in agriculture as Fungi agent. But the problem are the common salt in the solution. Any another idea about this possibility?


----------



## Lou (Nov 4, 2010)

Copper ion is the antifungal. I don't know if CuCl2 wouldn't work the same as CuSO4.

Anyway, easiest thing to do is precipitate out the copper with iron and then dissolve in hot sulfuric (with perhaps some small additions of hydrogen peroxide to help it along).


Lou


----------



## HAuCl4 (Nov 4, 2010)

If you add sulfuric acid to your CuCl2 you'll get your CuSO4 and then you can "distill out" the HCl that forms at the same time, you'll end with solid CuSO4 crystals, if you do this evaporation slowly you can grow very large and beautiful blue crystals!. 8) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMHkAllP7WI&feature=related

Dunno how much the other metal impurities in your AR will affect the quality of the crystals.


----------



## Lou (Nov 4, 2010)

This is very true!! 

I was assuming he didn't to deal with it.


Lou


----------



## solar seeker (Nov 7, 2010)

one cool thing about crystals is they don't often combine with other types of crystals. One good example of this is the fact that a solution of both copper chloride and copper sulfate will yield fairly pure crystals of both chemicals which are physicly seperated from each other. :mrgreen: I don't know about trying this with sodium chloride in the solution as of yet
however it is possible to get the sodium out of your solution by adding either sulfuric acid or PH down which has the chemical name sodium meta bisulphate. Both of these chemicals bind to sodium essentailly reducing sodium chloride to sodium sulfite and hydrogen chloride which rapidly absorbs into the water. Sodium sulfite is rather chemically innert and is used as a filler in common dry laundry detergent meaning it can be disposed of down the drain or dried and reused as a chemical drying agent. I would leave the sodium sulfite in the copper sulfate solution because it likely won't hurt the copper sulfate for growing crystals in and it might grow crystals of it's own.


----------



## Lou (Nov 7, 2010)

Sulfite isn't relatively inert--it's a good reducing agent. The main thing about it is that it's easily oxidized to sulfate, which is [relatively] inert environmentally (although bacteria do work on it).

Copper ion, however, should NEVER go down the drain, EVER. It's quite poisonous to microbes, especially at the waste water treatment facility. Much better is to bite the bullet and use scrap iron to cement out the copper as metal and check the left over solution with a couple drops of ammonia (even household strength can be used) to see if it turns a vivid blue. Iron is yellow-green in solution, copper is blue-green depending on ion and the acidity. This iron solution is much safer, but should still be disposed of properly.


Crystallization does remove impurities, but don't think it's a cure-all of any sort. Depending on the size of the other contaminates in the solution, it's entirely possible that they get "substituted" into the crystal lattice of your presumptively pure precipitate.

And solar seeker, it's not that the bisulfate or sulfuric acid "bind" per say, it's just that the HCl produced is a gas that can be eliminated by boiling--it's an equilibrium thing!

Hope this clears things up!

Lou


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2010)

copper sulfate is sold in most hardware stores and wallmart as root killer for sewer lines. what give's here? 

I agree with Lou copper ionic solution, should not go back into our sewers, which water from these sewers, end up in the next (town down river) drinking water,
I would not want to kill the bacteria in my septic system, or polute my well water.


----------

